
Not Awesome: ES6 Classes - dsego
https://github.com/joshburgess/not-awesome-es6-classes
======
gjolund
JS is such a mess these days.

While do prefer es6 class syntax over protypical inheritance, I have found
compatibility and performance to be the issues that prevent me from adopting
them wholeheartedly.

